# Santanico Pandemonium posted



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I knew the name would draw ya in.But just finished up on another beauty from Dusk Till Dawn.Like always like to hear what ya think?

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Damn Dan. You make it look so good to be bad. Excellent work.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Another good one Wolfie! She has nice...ah,... features!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I, for the life of me, have no idea how you can hold your paint brush so steadily whilst giving life to these rather curvacious kits:drunk:...What a bevy of beauties you have bestowed upon us in such a short period of time...KEEP UP the GREAT WORK:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Al,Dabbler,Mcdee Thanks for the compliments and glad you all like checking out my latest buildups that get posted here.Now back to the next one


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yes, you've captured the essence for sure. What a nice job. 

Chris


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Beautiful work, as always!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Great work as always, Wolfman! It looks like you have been on a roll again!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

excellent. your build up makes it look far more like selma than the prototype did.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another great paintup Dan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: She's hot!!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris,Wayne,Duck Fink,razorwyre1,Chris for the compliments.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Simply AMAZING work! She turned out really nice too! You probably have a "GIRLS ONLY" shelf now too!
Nice shading and I think the pastels have really made the last few kits POP!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Simply AMAZING work! She turned out really nice too! You probably have a "GIRLS ONLY" shelf now too!
> Nice shading and I think the pastels have really made the last few kits POP!
> 
> MMM


Thanks a million bob for the compliments and yes the pastels have worked wonders on some of my kits that have posted lately.I plan on using the same method on Bela really want that one specially to come to life and might use a alternate base for him instead of the MIM one that came with him.Plus have another kit that is 90% done but the only hold up on that is the fringe cant seem to find good fringe these days for Nancy girl


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

How come you get all the best girls?

How about giving the snake a bit of a slight-gloss sheen to make it come alive? I watched the movie just a couple of weeks ago, and I definitely remember the snake gleaming sinsiterly in the light.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh my God!!! A model of Salma Hayek!? I felt a stirring in my utility belt. Incredible work there man, as usual.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> How come you get all the best girls?
> 
> How about giving the snake a bit of a slight-gloss sheen to make it come alive? I watched the movie just a couple of weeks ago, and I definitely remember the snake gleaming sinsiterly in the light.


Snake?...What Snake?.......doh!


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Great stuff wolfie! One of my favorite movies.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,MartinHatfield,Gillmen


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Snake?...What Snake?.......doh!


 

That's no snake...that's just me happy to see her.

Great work Danny!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy B:thumbsup:


----------

